# TORONTO | Daniels Waterfront | 154m | 65 fl | 124m | 36 fl | U/C



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

Another big one! Toronto is just on fire!






























> Daniels Waterfront project is situated on a prominent site on Toronto’s waterfront. The south block will contain 120,000 Sq. Ft. of boutique office space, 30,000 Sq. Ft. of retail and restaurant uses, 45,000 Sq. Ft. for Artscapes new Launchpad facility, 30,000 Sq. Ft. for Jazz FM and a recording studio along with a 400 seat theatre and a 270 unit condominium. The north block, designed by GPAIA will include a 65 storey and 30 storey condominium and 20,000 Sq. Ft. of retail. RAW is designing the south block and coordinating all approvals submissions for both blocks. The mix of uses proposed will create a truly diverse neighbourhood with employment and resident populations approximately equal.
> Part of the site is given over to the extension of the successful Sugar Beach Park across Queens Quay. The development has been designed to meet the challenges of significant environmental constraints to create a unique structure.


----------



## cruzin4u (Jan 19, 2008)

This is what interchange said about the rendering...

*"The renderings in fact do not represent the current plan for the site, but an early one which has since been altered considerably."*

It's great to see the East side continue to develop. And I am glad Daniels went with RAW Design for this one. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Since I'm far from exited by that facade, a change would be good news. :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thursday:

Daniels Waterfront by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Daniels Waterfront by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Daniels Waterfront by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Daniels Waterfront by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Daniels Waterfront by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Daniels Waterfront by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

double post


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

reduced to 154, 124m. 48+36 floors.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Photo by Razz, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Koops65, UT


----------



## TheIllinoisan (Sep 1, 2015)

Yuck. Toronto is starting to look like Vancouver on steroids. A bunch of tall residential buildings with cheap looking glass everywhere.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thursday:

Commerce Court North Observation Deck by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

August 6, 2017

Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/forums/buildings.5/


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=207340&page=331


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Tuesday evening:

CN Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CN Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

16/02/19










pic by drum118 at UT

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...daniels-raw-design.19732/page-84#post-1422754


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:



Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr



Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr



Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr



Toronto Islands Ferry by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ign.19732/page-92#lg=attachment190533&slide=0


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Saturday:



Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr



Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr



Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr



Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr



Daniels Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------

